# N.L. Rice's Concluding Paragraph



## Whitefield (Apr 20, 2009)

Another quote for collectors. This is the concluding paragraph to his book _God Sovereign and Man Free: or the Doctrine of Divine Foreordination and Man's Free Agency_. Harrisonburg, VA, Sprinkle Publication, 1985, pp. 224-5. Originally published in 1850. The entire text can be found here.



> The doctrine of Divine foreordination may be misrepresented, and it may be abused; and so may the doctrine of Justification by Grace. But they who misrepresent and abuse it, are accountable for their conduct. The Christian, when he rightly understands it, will rejoice in it. All men are by nature opposed to the gospel; and if all were left to themselves, none would be saved. All who have been or who will be saved, owe their salvation to the purpose of God to bring them under the means of grace and to renew and sanctify their hearts; and they who are lost, will owe their ruin to _their sin_. Left to their choice, they rejected the gospel and lived in sin. They, therefore, will have no excuse to offer, and no charge to allege against the Divine conduct. This doctrine saves all that are saved, and injures none. It takes multitudes to heaven who would have perished; whilst those who are lost, perish on account of their sin.


----------

